# How to train my dog not to fight with my other dog



## jieanlovesdyan (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys Im new here

Heres my story my mothers friend gave me his 2yrs old toy poodle because hes
very busy working and his dog is always barking at other dogs and charging bigger dogs like my neighbors labrador LOL hes very aggresive even while hes eating if you touch him.
and sometimes when he is just laying down he will get mad and bite you.
Even me or my mom even my little nephew lol he will bite if hes angry. he is always alert when a door opens he barks LOUD. well heres the problem I just got a cute and Playfull 3month old Japanese spitz the first time they met each other my japanese spitz wants to play but my 2yr old aggresive toy poodle charge and will bite him.
Since then i cant let them loose on the same room. I just put a leash on my toy poodle and let my japanese spitz walk around my room and living room and still my poodle still wants to fight him. My japanese spitz is a good boy hes not getting near my toy poodle but he still wants to play with him but my poodle wants to fight lol.

DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MY POODLE WEW


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

So, you took in a dog that you knew to be aggressive, without any planning, and then got a NEW dog when you know you have an aggressive dog? You need to get a professional trainer to help with these issues. Also consult a vet about possible health problems causing aggression.

This is not an "LOL" issue, and you clearly are not old enough to be responsible for these dogs. The fact that you would find any aggression funny in any way is disgusting. You let the dog around a small child too, and let it bite him. Your parents should be ashamed. Seriously, I am in shock.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

jieanlovesdyan said:


> DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH MY POODLE WEW


I do... I would not introduce the dog to other dogs or people until the dog's behavior improves. I would then take the dog to a vet a make sure he doesn't have any underlying health conditions. Then, I'd hire a certified animal behaviorist to work through the behavior. Then, who knows. It would depend on what the professional had to say.


----------



## cynster (Feb 26, 2011)

They will probably always fight. It's very hard to get aggressive dogs to accept one another. Either get a professional trainer or rehome the poodle to a house with no other dogs.


----------

